# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vocht in knie

## mestreech

mijn knie is sinds een paar dagen dik en volgens mij zit er vocht in mijn knie. Ik heb geen pijn en kan normaal bewegen.
Wat zou het zijn en hoe kan ik er vanaf komen!!

----------


## Raimun

> mijn knie is sinds een paar dagen dik en volgens mij zit er vocht in mijn knie. Ik heb geen pijn en kan normaal bewegen.
> Wat zou het zijn en hoe kan ik er vanaf komen!!


Meestal komt het door overbelasting van de knie ..onze knoken gaan er met de jaren niet op vooruit hé !! 
Leer naar je lichaam luisteren !! ...het geeft je wel signalen ..hoever je nog kan en mag gaan !! 
Dat water in jouw knie ..is 'n waarschuwing dat je toch iets over de schreef gegaan bent !!..vraagt dus om aandacht in de toekomst !! 
Het gaat nu meestal ook weer weg door voldoende rust .. :Wink: 
Het kan evenwel nooit kwaad even bij de huisarts te informeren hé !!

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ad.php?t=12504

Neem rust en zeker ermee heengaan als het blijft aanhouden!

----------

